# Resideny Pref



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Can residency preference be changed before new list comes out? For instance if someone puts down their new address and actually lived at the old one for the year up to the test. Question is curiousity, I have seen some people added to my current list who are not veterans.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

ok so my home of record when i came in the navy was millville (non CS) my wife and family moved april 1st 2004 to uxbridge (CS) this is where i claim for everything, but i am still active, do i qualify for res pref? 

not that it matter cause uxbridge only hires part timers and i can't afford to just wait at home part time. but it would be nice to know if i got res pref.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

South,
Yes, I do believe that it is possible. The civil service commision doesn't invetigate residency claim preferences anymore, the individual departments do that. So i guess maybe its possible?


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

thanks guys; i guess once again i am in a kinda unique experience, i am just gonna call them. it doesn't really matter uxbridge is only gonna hire P/T any way. i'm trying to get on F/T in every state between here and MA. hell there's always the MBTA to hope for.


----------

